# 19" rs4 rims on a4 b6?



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

Would you be able to put 19" rs4 rims on a audi a4 b6 base model quattro? Would there be any rubbing? What kind of offset would you need, and would you need to purchase 12mm spacers? Any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 19" rs4 rims on a4 b6? (RobWydeven)*

yes.
matters what tire/suspension.
matters what size width for offset. 
why 12mm spacers? 
there are different ets iirc for oem rs4 and the different rep ones out there.


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

If they are OEM RS4s ... NICE
But you're going to need a hubcentric ring. IIRC the RS4 and S4 have different hub sizes.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

OEM's will not fit, they are very aggressive and cause rubbing on the fenders. As for hubcentric rings, the B5-B7's use a 57.1 bore, the B8's switched to 66.6. 
There's many companies that do make reps as a direct fitment for your car, here's a picture of our 708's!


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

^^^


----------

